# RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5



## abdelaliali (14 سبتمبر 2010)

RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software
program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.

RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
In addition to its already impressive collection of existing capabilities, the latest RockWorks version has numerous new features, including an MDB borehole database, an interactive log designer, graphic editing tools, and much more.
RockWorks is extensively used in the following industries

* Geotechnical
* Environmental
* Mining
* Petroleum

p,w; fst-geo

download
http://rapidshare.com/files/202285784/rockwradg.rar

or
http://uploading.com/files/TDJYEQPC/rockwradg.rar.html


----------



## open season (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
فى انتظار مزيد من البرامج


----------



## ali_shalaby (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ali_shalaby (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز Abdelaliali برجاء رفع الفايل http://rapidshare.com/files/202285784/rockwradg.rar مرة أخرى لأنه غير موجود أو تم محوه من الموقع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## تولين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااا لمجهودك الرائع اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا مراجعة الرابط وشكرا لك


----------



## abdelaliali (1 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/t06uHiZd/RockWareRockWorksv200925by_fst.html







*
p,w; fst-geo

* ....................................................................................... Thanks


----------



## abdelaliali (1 ديسمبر 2010)

the password is fst-geo


----------



## abdelaliali (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## ابوعمر7 (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حارث البدراني (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## pet (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم بارك فيه وله وعليه وأجعله من المهتدين شكرا أخي على هذه الخدمة
والسلام عليكم أجمعين


----------



## pet (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي عبد العلي 
باركك الله وبارك فيك وعليك 
أود أن أسأل عن هذا البرنامج وهل يوجد به أي خطوات خاصة لتثبيثه أم اتباع الخطوات الاعتيادية ؟
وهل يحتاج الى كراك أو أي ملف يجب نقله أو نسخه بعد التثبيت؟
وهل يوجد دليل استخدام أو أي شيء يساعد على فهم البرنامج؟
السلام علكم


----------



## ahmed radwan1 (13 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------

